# 57 Size BMC good for me?



## speedking

6'1 with 34" inseam (to the ground). Lookin at a SR02 or SL01, I think 57 should be good with a 120-130 stem. Just wondering if you guys knew about the sizing. Anyone have experience with these two bikes? Is the SL01 worth almost twice the price?


----------



## tperez11

I'm a little over 6' 1 with a 33" inseam and have a 57 SLC01. Great fit with a 120 stem. No experience with the other frames, but the size should be right.


----------



## speedking

I think the SL01 has some weird compact geometry though and SLC01 has something more traditional.


----------



## slx01

speedking said:


> 6'1 with 34" inseam (to the ground). Lookin at a SR02 or SL01, I think 57 should be good with a 120-130 stem. Just wondering if you guys knew about the sizing. Anyone have experience with these two bikes? Is the SL01 worth almost twice the price?


SL01 vs SR02

Carbon vs Alloy

Ultegra vs 105/scor

7,7kg vs 8.9kg

You pay for what you get if you want a bottom end beginner bike SR02 is fine personally I'd pay the extra


----------



## looigi

I'm an average 5'9" and have a 34" inseam measured from the pubic arch to the floor. My pants inseam is 31 or 32 . I have a 55 SLR01 (110 mm stem, -17 degrees) but could ride a 53 too.


----------



## todayilearned

I have the SR02 and 57 is good for me at 6'1'' 34 cycling inseam.

120 stem should be good for you.

I have no experience with the SL01.


----------



## speedking

Hmm OK so 57 seems alright then. The one thing I am concerned with is that the SL01 has a seat tube length of 51.5 so I was wondering if anyone knew the max length of the streampost included with the 57... I'd probably need about 22cm above the seat collar.


----------



## oliver79

Hello I'm 5' 10.75'' (179cm) , inseam 33.5 (85.5cm)

Now I hesitate to order a 57 Roadracer or go with size 54

Saddle Height is 75cm, with a 9cm drop saddle-bars, I can run the 57 without spacers below the stem.

What do you advice for my length?


----------



## looigi

You are similar to me. I'm 5' 9.5" and 34" inseam with a 74.5 saddle height and 10 cm drop from the top of the saddle to the top of the bars. A 55 SLR01 works for me with a 110mm -17 degree stem and a 5mm spacer. I think a 53 would also fit me well (different stem) and would probably be my choice if I were to do it over again. Comparing the stack and reach of the Road Racer to the SLR01 it suggests the 54 would be a better fit, certainly more "pro". Kind of depends on the length of your arms though too.


----------



## oliver79

Arm length is 688 (27.08 inch) left and 680 (26.7 inch) right, relatively short arms.

But I test rode a 53 Racemachine and it felt too small, the 57 Roadracer felt fine, but there wasn't a 54 to testride.


----------



## BMCUSA

Race Machine & Road racer have different geometry. I am 6'2" and i ride a size 55 Team Machine and size 57 in the Road Racer.
A size 57 will be way to big of a frame for you.

Best,

BMC USA


----------



## Digger51

I am 5' 10.5" with a 32 inch pant inseam. I ride a 55" RM01 and it is perfect.


----------



## oliver79

Thanks!
I changed the size to 54


----------



## spoon243

oliver79 how does 54 fit you?im having the same problem a got the 57 sr02 but dont know if this will fit me im very new to road bikes


----------



## oliver79

@spoon243: I will get the bike in four weeks.

What's your height and inseam?

A smaller frame can fit if you use a longer stem and if you can sit deep (higher saddle-steer drop)


----------



## spoon243

Im 5 10 1/2. 32 1/2 where did you get bike?


----------



## oliver79

In Belgium


----------



## spoon243

oic heheheehe you are going to love your bike bmc bikes are very nice.. i cant wait to ride mine it very cold here now so waiting for spring to come... merry christmas


----------



## Yerma

looigi said:


> I'm an average 5'9" and have a 34" inseam measured from the pubic arch to the floor. My pants inseam is 31 or 32 . I have a 55 SLR01 (110 mm stem, -17 degrees) but could ride a 53 too.


I hope you're not measuring from your pubic arch!:blush2: Measuring from your sit bones (ischial bones) would work out better.


----------



## looigi

Yerma said:


> I hope you're not measuring from your pubic arch!:blush2: Measuring from your sit bones (ischial bones) would work out better.


Do it this way and forget about the anatomic nuances. From the CC site:

"Inseam: Set your feet approximately 8" apart and straddle a straight edge – something like a square or a 2' level is ideal. Put as much pressure on your crotch as you feel when sitting on your bike seat. Measure the distance from the top of the level to the ground. Alternatively, mark the wall, then step away and take the measurement of the mark to the ground. And whatever you do, please don't use the inseam measurement from your Levi's! Pants inseams are at least 2" shorter than your actual inseam."

The square or book used is too narrow to rest on your ischial bones.


----------



## Yerma

*Can you elaborate?*



BMCUSA said:


> Race Machine & Road racer have different geometry. I am 6'2" and i ride a size 55 Team Machine and size 57 in the Road Racer.
> A size 57 will be way to big of a frame for you.
> 
> Best,
> 
> BMC USA


At 6'2" riding a 56cm top tube with the steep seat angle you must be all legs. Can you elaborate a bit on your sizing recommendations? What is you cycling inseam? (sit-bones to floor)On the TeamMachine are you running the setback post? That would buy you 3 cm in virtual top tube length. What length stem?


----------



## BMCUSA

Yerma - The top tube (TT) lenght is the crucial measurment when I recommend a frame size, next step (for me) is to get a picture of your riding style, gears, if you race (crits or road races). When in between frame sizes the smallest size will always be my choice.
I am not running any set-back seat post on my Team Machine.
A few more details on my set-up:
140mm stem (-17 from 3T) - a 46cm Deda Handlebar, both are alloy as I am not a believer in carbon for those two components - 177.5 cranck.
An agressive set up that gives me an outstanding handling of the bike as I have weight on the front.
I hope this helps you -

Best regards,

BMC USA


----------



## Yerma

Thanks BMC, Yes, 140 stem with a neg rise is and no seat setback is an aggressive set up on a 73.5 SA bike.


----------



## ichobi

Hey I also have a bit of trouble choosing right bmc size. I am 5'5" (165cm) with 30" inseam. Could you suggest the size for Sl01? I tried street racer on 51 and I think the reach is rather long. Not sure if the 49 will be too small.


----------



## BMCUSA

Ichobi, what frame size do you ride today and what is the top tube lenght? If that fits you, get the BMC frame as close as possible, if in beetween frame sizes, pick the smallest - adiustments can be made.
Best,

BMC USA


----------



## oliver79

My BMC SL01 size 54:


----------



## zoothornrollo

[sorry, ignore]


----------

